# 148 gr. wadcutters



## cheryld (Nov 11, 2008)

Can anyone tell me where to find some .38 cal wadcutters online? I live in Massachusetts and cannot accept delivery at my house. Will they send to my local gun shop instead? I use them to practice with my 442 and have been unable to find them locally for months. Thanks for any info. Cheryl


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

Are you asking about wadcutters for reloading or ready to go ammo?

I reload wadcutters for practice ammo all the time, and I get the projectiles fromm Meisterbullets.com

But you might try ammotogo.com for factory ammo.


----------

